# Skilled migration nz 2021



## roshinynz

Hi
Anybody has applied for skilled migration NZ from outside , without job offer.
I would like to get some insights and possibilities about the same


----------



## escapedtonz

Yup. I did but that was 10/11 years ago now with different rules and an applicant could be approved the visa without having to have an NZ job offer. So long as you had sufficient points on the EOI, good qualifications and skilled work experience overseas it was pretty much just a waiting game. The only real barrier was medical report stuff.

Not so nowadays as an applicant must have at least 160 points to get the EOI selected AND also must have a mandatory skilled job offer in NZ to be approved for this visa (unless you already have prior NZ skilled work experience or prior NZ degree study experience). If you only have the points then the best outcome you could hope for would be a 12 month job search visa for the principal applicant only in lieu of SMRV where you would have 12 months to get an all important skilled job offer to then complete the SMRV application.


----------



## roshinynz

escapedtonz said:


> Yup. I did but that was 10/11 years ago now with different rules and an applicant could be approved the visa without having to have an NZ job offer. So long as you had sufficient points on the EOI, good qualifications and skilled work experience overseas it was pretty much just a waiting game. The only real barrier was medical report stuff.
> 
> Not so nowadays as an applicant must have at least 160 points to get the EOI selected AND also must have a mandatory skilled job offer in NZ to be approved for this visa (unless you already have prior NZ skilled work experience or prior NZ degree study experience). If you only have the points then the best outcome you could hope for would be a 12 month job search visa for the principal applicant only in lieu of SMRV where you would have 12 months to get an all important skilled job offer to then complete the SMRV application.


----------



## roshinynz

Thanks for the reply.
But is it possible to fetch a job without PR??


----------



## roshinynz

One of the consultant says engineers and ICT professionals do not need a job offer if they have a point above160 for PR.
Is it true ??


----------



## escapedtonz

Let's get one thing straight......it is not PR!
PR is only available to persons that hold a permanent class of visa and have done so for a minimum period of 2 years. What you are referring to is Resident Visa or RV, and in your case Skilled Migrant Resident Visa or SMRV.
Yes it is possible to secure a skilled job offer in NZ from overseas but obviously difficult, and post Covid19 probably even more difficult. It is NOT possible to have SMRV without a skilled job in NZ or skilled job offer in NZ (unless you have prior NZ skilled work or NZ skilled study experience) as that is now mandatory and has been so for quite a while now. It is skilled job/skilled job offer and then the visa application, NOT the other way around.
To secure SMRV an applicant MUST have:
(1) Minimum 160 points on the EOI. This is mandatory in order to get the EOI selected from the pool. All selections are now automatic so if it doesn't add up to at least 160 the EOI will not get selected.
(2) It is mandatory that your EOI has points for at least one of these - Either:
(i) working in an NZ skilled job or have an NZ skilled job offer.
(ii) prior NZ skilled work experience.
(iii) prior NZ degree study experience in a skilled occupation.
As you would expect, the majority of people wanting to migrate here have never even set foot in NZ so the chance they have prior NZ work or study experience is pretty much zero so the ONLY chance they have is to get an NZ skilled job offer in order to meet all of the criteria.
The consultant you mention is talking rubbish! An applicant can have 170/180/190..250 points. Could be a Quantum Physics Professor or Brain Surgeon............without the skilled job offer they have absolutely ZERO chance of securing this visa type.
If the EOI has the points, but doesn't have the NZ skilled job offer, it is possible that Immigration may grant the principal applicant a 12 month job search visa that would allow that person to come to NZ for up to 1 year in order to secure an NZ skilled job offer and then assuming they are successful they then use that job offer to complete the SMRV application which then allows a partner/dependents to join in NZ.


----------



## NadafNadaf

roshinynz said:


> One of the consultant says engineers and ICT professionals do not need a job offer if they have a point above160 for PR.
> Is it true ??


i got a call from one of agents stating the same, is that really the case?


----------



## NadafNadaf

escapedtonz said:


> Let's get one thing straight......it is not PR!
> PR is only available to persons that hold a permanent class of visa and have done so for a minimum period of 2 years. What you are referring to is Resident Visa or RV, and in your case Skilled Migrant Resident Visa or SMRV.
> Yes it is possible to secure a skilled job offer in NZ from overseas but obviously difficult, and post Covid19 probably even more difficult. It is NOT possible to have SMRV without a skilled job in NZ or skilled job offer in NZ (unless you have prior NZ skilled work or NZ skilled study experience) as that is now mandatory and has been so for quite a while now. It is skilled job/skilled job offer and then the visa application, NOT the other way around.
> To secure SMRV an applicant MUST have:
> (1) Minimum 160 points on the EOI. This is mandatory in order to get the EOI selected from the pool. All selections are now automatic so if it doesn't add up to at least 160 the EOI will not get selected.
> (2) It is mandatory that your EOI has points for at least one of these - Either:
> (i) working in an NZ skilled job or have an NZ skilled job offer.
> (ii) prior NZ skilled work experience.
> (iii) prior NZ degree study experience in a skilled occupation.
> As you would expect, the majority of people wanting to migrate here have never even set foot in NZ so the chance they have prior NZ work or study experience is pretty much zero so the ONLY chance they have is to get an NZ skilled job offer in order to meet all of the criteria.
> The consultant you mention is talking rubbish! An applicant can have 170/180/190..250 points. Could be a Quantum Physics Professor or Brain Surgeon............without the skilled job offer they have absolutely ZERO chance of securing this visa type.
> If the EOI has the points, but doesn't have the NZ skilled job offer, it is possible that Immigration may grant the principal applicant a 12 month job search visa that would allow that person to come to NZ for up to 1 year in order to secure an NZ skilled job offer and then assuming they are successful they then use that job offer to complete the SMRV application which then allows a partner/dependents to join in NZ.


thanks for the detailed reply.


----------

